# 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 6t40e Transmission Oil Check Plug Location



## Mangler (Jan 9, 2014)

My 2011 Chevy Cruze LT had a leaking transmission oil cooler line where the rubber met the metal crimp. It leaked for several days and I took the car to the local dealer and they said they couldn't get me in the shop till 1/26/2015 and that it'd be a few hundred bucks to replace the line as that isn't covered by the 100k powertrain warranty. I didn't think it would be safe to wait two weeks with transmission oil leaking right next to the exhaust, so I bought the $30 hose and replaced it myself. Every single transmission I've ever worked on has a bolt or plug that you remove that lets you know when there is enough fluid in the transmission. I read on this forum that the 2012-2015 model years didn't have this, but the 2011 did. Does anyone have a picture that shows the location of the oil level or check plug on the 11 Cruze? 

Most of the how-to guides I've seen on this forum and others tell you to measure what you took out and put that back in. My Cruze was leaking for a number of days before I replaced the line and then when the line was replaced fluid leaked out of the cooler, line and transmission. I have no idea how much came out in total.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Right next to the left axleshaft where it goes into the transaxle (3). make sure it's up to full operating temperature before checking the level. ALL 6t40s have this check plug.


----------



## tacflame43228 (Nov 17, 2015)

*2011 Chevy Cruze Transmission Fluid Change less than $30.00 Dollar*

Very Easy to change the transmission fluid. My 2001 Chevy Cruze took just shy of 5 QTs to refill. Bear in mind that a drain and refill will not flush the Converter.

1. Jack up the front of the car, or place on lift
2. Use a 10mm Socket and loosen the drain plug on the bottom of the transmission.
3. lower the jack to bring the car back to level
4. When the fluid has finished draining, jack the car back up and replace the drain plug
5. Take off the Left (Drivers Side) Wheel, to get access to the Transmission Fill-Overflow plug, it is located to the Right of the Axle Propeller shaft which drives the left (Drivers Wheel).
6. Loosen the over-flow plug (believe it is 12mm)
7. Loosen the Transmission fill cap on the top of the transmission, very close to the Oil Filter Cap (and the Transmission Linkage).
8. Refill approximately 3 qts of Transmission fluid, and then lower the jack so that that car is sitting somewhat level. Start the Engine, and leave the transmission in Park. Ensure the parking brake is engaged for safety.
9. Continue to refill the transmission fluid slowly until the fluid starts to leak from this over-fill bolt hole.
10. Give the Jack a couple of extra pumps to raise the car slightly, and replace the over-fill bolt back in the hole.
11. Replace the tire, tighten the lug nuts, and lower the car off the jack.
12. Pour about 1/2 Quart of Transmission fluid in to compensate for any change in the level of the car.

You should be good for another 30,000 Miles.

Hope this helps.


----------

